# Ryan PT-22 Kit



## 5shot56 (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone make a PT-22 trainer kit....plastic or wood...would love to build one.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 5, 2012)

Testors makes a 1/48th scale PT-20 that you might be able to modify with some scratch building.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Do a google search of Lonestar Models PT-22 conversion. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the link, but the second hit on the search results brings you to the page , kit to convert the PT-20 is way at the bottom of the page, $18.00.


----------

